
Ask HN: YC Fellowship, was it succesful? Will it be repeated? - GFischer
It&#x27;s been a few months since YC Fellowship ended.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;fellowship.ycombinator.com&#x2F;apply&#x2F;<p>I wanted to know if possible if it worked out for all parties involved (Y Combinator and the startups), and especially if Y Combinator is thinking about bringing it back in some form (maybe applying some lessons from the first batch) :) . Should we expect an announcement or lessons learned article any time soon?
======
dangrossman
> We’re going to continue doing YC Fellowship (!), and Kevin Hale is going to
> be the managing partner of that.

\-- 4 days ago, [http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-updates-and-
additions](http://blog.ycombinator.com/yc-updates-and-additions)

~~~
GFischer
Awesome, thank you :) . My bad, I did a Google search but I didn't think of
looking at the source.

